# Steam - Spiele verknüpfen



## Koyote (4. September 2011)

*Steam - Spiele verknüpfen*

Hallo, 
kann man ein Spiel das man im Laden kauft installieren und anschließend in die Steambibliothek einfügen und Steam während des Spieles verwenden, also Surfen, chatten etc ?
Grüße
Koyote


----------



## OSche (4. September 2011)

*AW: Steam - Spiele verknüpfen*

1. Ja, oben im Reiter auf Spiele und dann Steam-fremdes Spiel hinzufügen.
2. Ja, auch chatten und Inet funktioniert, aber bei MP-Titel aufpassen, ob ein eigener Anti-Cheat Service läuft. PB hat bei BF2 in der Anfangszeit vom Steamoverlay gerne gekickt.


----------

